

Why 40% of Tech Startups leave Atlanta in Three Years - sachinag
http://www.pehub.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads//atlanta-start-up-study1.pdf

======
sachinag
Found via PEHub: <http://www.pehub.com/50745/atlanta-georgia-startup-killer/>
The paper itself isn't quite as strong as the PEHub headline, but I'm pretty
sure that's how the authors are selling it to the press.

~~~
lanceweatherby
I reached out to the primary author. He was not aware that it was online.

While the paper has some factual errors and conclusions (I do not think that
anyone within the Atlanta technology community would call it "rich in venture
capital" as an example) I do think that the conclusion that Atlanta's tech
sector lacks social structure is dead on. I wrote an article for the local
paper to this effect last month: <http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/08/startups-
are-hard.html>

I also think that a main point is missed within the article. Companies that
leave Atlanta are not doing so for social structure reasons, they leave
because the venture capital factor is based elsewhere and requiring the
companies to move in order for a funding event to occur.

